# A few free patterns (k)



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://blog.nobleknits.com/blog/2014/12/8/quick-scarf-knitting-pattern-with-boboli-lace?utm_source=NobleKnits+Yarn+Shop&utm_campaign=2d11badc38-Boboli_Lace&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2b25000e63-2d11badc38-35623773

Additional patterns when you scroll down on the right.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty especially in a variegated yarn. Perfect for a nice light weight spring scarf.


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

Love those patterns down loaded all but one.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you. That is one I do not have.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Gorgeous...and another pattern saved!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I love the bias scarf, thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you! I was looking for something easy and lacy for a summer yarn. This will be perfect.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

So many free patterns just for being a part of this, Knitting Form, thankful for all the smart people that are a part of this form. Seems there is always someone knows the answer to any inquiry we may have.
THANK YOU ALL!
always, adele


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Holly T. said:


> Love those patterns down loaded all but one.


I do, too. And I love the Boboli Lace yarn as well, which I find on sale often since they change their colors more quickly than most and sell off the remaining stock of discontinued colors at a discount. I subscribe to Noble Yarns because they usually have these sales for one day only, that way I can grab the yarn before the sale is over or they run out of the colors I want ;~D.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Me too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you! I downloaded 2 scarf patterns.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup: Lovely patterns &quality yarn


----------

